# Schriftarten



## Feldhofe (8. September 2002)

Hallo!

Kann mir vielleicht zufällig jemand sagen, was Windows-Standardschriften sind (also die, die gleich von Anfang an dabei sind)??

Ich will nämlich auf meiner Seite kleine Buttons mit NOWDANCE und ANDALE MONO schreiben...macht sowas überhaupt Sinn oder sollte man das in jedem Fall als Bilder speichern?? (habe ich nämlich bisher -macht aber zu viel Traffic).

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## Dunsti (8. September 2002)

das kommt wohl auch auf die Windows-Version an. Außerdem surft nicht jeder mit Windows....

mit den Grafiken isses wohl sinnvoller.  


Tip: bei den Grafiken soweit wie möglich die Farben reduzieren, das macht sie kleiner. (am besten damit )


Dunsti


----------



## Feldhofe (8. September 2002)

Naja, die Grafiken sind ja schon recht klein, aber es sind so viele...und von jedem auch noch zwei Zustände (onmouseover/out).

Kannst es dir ja mal auf meiner Seite angucken (alle Buttons rechts und links), das lädt ewig wegen denen!
Rechts die obersten habe ich schon ausgetauscht, sind die bei dir zufällig in der selben SChriftart wie die untreren??

Gruß Feldhofe


----------



## Dunsti (8. September 2002)

nee, die sind anders.

wenn Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst nimm am besten Arial, Courier New, Times New Roman oder Verdana. Die sind soweit ich weiß schon recht lange als Standard bei Win dabei. 


Dunsti


----------



## Sebastianus (9. September 2002)

*oder CSS*

Oder schau dich ein bisschen in Sachen CSS um (Style-Sheets) (selfhtml.teamone.de) - Damit ist es möglich, dass wenn ein Besucher deine Seite aufruft und eine Schriftart nicht installiert ist diese vom Server geholt wird, installiert wird und dann erst die Internetseite angezegt wird, so dass sichergegangen werden kann, dass dann die Schriftart zur Verfpgung steht!


----------



## Feldhofe (9. September 2002)

Nein, dass die Leutz extra was downloaden und installieren müssen, will ich nicht!
Ist es denn bei euch allen so, dass man den oberen blauen Kasten (Startseite, Forum, Gästebuch usw.) in einer anderen Schriftart sieht?
Wenn ja, in welcher, könnt ihr das vielleicht etwas genauer spezifizieren?? (sieht das gut aus?)

Gruß und danke!
Feldhofe


----------



## Dunsti (10. September 2002)

> könnt ihr das vielleicht etwas genauer spezifizieren?? (sieht das gut aus?)



sieh selbst:


Dunsti


----------

